# who watched beastars



## furryboy12 (Mar 30, 2020)

legoshi is favorite character


----------



## Tyno (Mar 30, 2020)

You take that back... Jack is best boi.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2020)

Legoshi is so depressing.
I like Rouis, even though he's a jerk.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 30, 2020)

yes


----------



## Adam The Cat (Mar 30, 2020)

I don’t know who I like


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2020)

Gohin is pretty cool, too


----------



## PercyD (Mar 30, 2020)

Rouise is a complicated boy who wears fake antlers. He knows about presentation and he's a man of great grooming. Excellent boy, and everyone in the anime agrees (except for him, maybe. poor thing).

Legosi just needs to learn how to blink-

Haru is my favorite hands down. She's not your usual love interest, I just wished she got to make friends with other girls. She deserves better.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Rouise is a complicated boy who wears fake antlers. He knows about presentation and he's a man of great grooming. Excellent boy, and everyone in the anime agrees (except for him, maybe. poor thing).
> 
> Legosi just needs to learn how to blink-
> 
> Haru is my favorite hands down. She's not your usual love interest, I just wished she got to make friends with other girls. She deserves better.



Haru definitely turns out to be a cool rabbit. Things get pretty hot with her at the end of episode 11. OwO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2020)

I just finished the first season.
The last few episodes were really good.
I want more!


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 31, 2020)

Tyno said:


> You take that back... Jack is best boi.


jack is my number 2


----------



## Aedion (Mar 31, 2020)

Haru reminds me of myself in school & right out of high school and I honestly relate to her so much. 
Legosi is a good boy too, but he needs to stand up straight. His poor spine!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 31, 2020)

I think I'll rewatch season 1. It was that good. I'll enjoy picking up on some more nuances.


----------



## furryboy12 (Apr 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I just finished the first season.
> The last few episodes were really good.
> I want more!


same


----------

